# Pelican Boxes



## Bam Bam (Mar 20, 2009)

Ive seen people use the 1010 and the 1020 Pelican boxes to put there programers in. Do these boxes have a opening for the wires to come out ?
Or do you make your own hole and silicon it up. Ive seen some pics that look like they have a opening allready but on the Pelican web site they dont have a opening. If you have a part number I would appreciate it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

take the liner out and grind down the corner just a little at a time.
the put the liner in with the unit and test it. u will be able to clamp down on the wires hanging out tight enough to keep water out.


----------

